# High End Gaming Rig Assembly



## sabya (Mar 7, 2012)

Dear Friends

I am posting my latest build of a gaming desktop
After exhaustive discussion in my previous thread (*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/151985-very-high-end-gaming-pc-assembly.html) I have settled for the following items

Config taken
1. i7 2600K
2. Asus P8z68 v-pro Gen3 - CPU+MOBO combo for INR 34500
3. Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600CL9 (4 nos) - INR 6000
3. Corsair Force 3 120 GB SSD Sata 3 - INR 9600
4. WD Green 2TB Sata 3 - INR 7600
5. MSI Radeon 7970 (2 nos in Crossfire) - INR 74000
6. Asus VK278Q 27 inch Full HD - INR 25000
7. Razer Blackwidow Ultimate (Battlefield 3 ed) - INR 6500
8. Logitech G500 - INR 3200
9. CM Storm SIRUS true 5.1 headphone - INR 7400
10. Creative X-Fi Titanium 5.1 soundcard - INR 8000
11. Corsair AX1200 SMPS - INR 20000 (including Shipping and etc)
12. Thermaltake LEVEL 10 GT Full Tower cabinet - INR 20000 (including Shipping and etc)
13. Razer Vespula Mouse Pad - INR 1500
14. Corsair H100 CPU cooler - INR 7400
15. HP dvd writer - INR 1150

The Total Price came to be around 2.3 Lakhs (including few accessories)

The power supply I purchase from Today's Cool Deal !
the cabinet from hdigital lifestyle, Ahmedabad
the rest of the items were from smcinternational.in
Thanks to all of you that I was able to include the best performing parts in my purchase

I have tried to upload the photos here but I am unable to do it. If I am unable then i will post them in G+ for all of you. (*plus.google.com/105935313990808682436/posts)

I have assembled the PC and made some brief unboxing videos of the parts which I am trying to embed below for your viewing pleasures

But Before I start A BIG ROUND OF THANKS TO EVERY BODY (all of you who helped me out in my previous thread) FOR GRACIOUSLY HELPING ME OUT TO ASSEMBLE ONE HELL OF A GAMING PC. I WHOLEHEARTEDLY THANK YOU ALL AGAIN AND APPRECIATE ALL THE EFFORT YOU HAVE PUT IN THIS THREAD...

Gaming Rig Introduction
[YOUTUBE]z8kAqxrg3os[/YOUTUBE]

Unboxing ASUS P8Z68 v-pro gen 3
[YOUTUBE]UP60yTQXFdg[/YOUTUBE]

Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600CL9
[YOUTUBE]9Z4efcysqi4[/YOUTUBE]

Corsair Force 3 and WD Green 2 TB
[YOUTUBE]_V9GIvaLMrk[/YOUTUBE]

Unboxing MSI Radeon 7970 Part 1
[YOUTUBE]6DDtoLtL1GA[/YOUTUBE]

Unboxing MSI Radeon 7970 Part 2
[YOUTUBE]Uxodu0LW-TA[/YOUTUBE]

Unboxing ASUS 27" Full HD VK27HQ
[YOUTUBE]pKyMdwBLrJo[/YOUTUBE]

Creative X-Fi titanium Unboxing
[YOUTUBE]pm4nQkm-s_Y[/YOUTUBE]

Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Gaming Keyboard
[YOUTUBE]d-XTtWy0ATw[/YOUTUBE]

Unboxing Logitech G500 Gaming Mouse
[YOUTUBE]AP7yUBm2JCU[/YOUTUBE]

Razer Vespula Gaming Surface
[YOUTUBE]XQIoscEuNaI[/YOUTUBE]

CM Storm Sirus unboxing
[YOUTUBE]VEFkKSdIzUE[/YOUTUBE]

Corsair AX1200 unboxing
[YOUTUBE]EluNkTzy7b8[/YOUTUBE]

Thermaltake Level 10 GT unboxing
[YOUTUBE]W1QorE7yYxI[/YOUTUBE]

Corsair H100 Unboxing
[YOUTUBE]O-U3nGjq5dw[/YOUTUBE]


Please Checkout my Youtube Channel where I have posted all the unboxing videos (Sabya1001's Channel - YouTube)


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2012)

Dude, gimme your money. 

Regarding your embedding issue. Don't paste the entire url. Just copy the part of the url _after_ *watch?v=* and _before_ the character *ampersand(&)*. Wrap the youtube tag around it. You're done.

For example: Your first video link is www.youtube.com/watch?v=*z8kAqxrg3os*&list=UUTcwL6uklXJwAjXl3G5MnHw&index=15&feature=plcp.

Copy only the part given in bold and red. Wrap youtube tags around it. Then you'll have something like :

[YOUTUBE]z8kAqxrg3os[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sabya (Mar 7, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Dude, gimme your money.
> 
> Regarding your embedding issue. Don't paste the entire url. Just copy the part of the url _after_ *watch?v=* and _before_ the character *ampersand(&)*. Wrap the youtube tag around it. You're done.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot for teaching me..
And regarding the money.. I am the thinker buyer and doer for the Setup..I made this one for my best friend..He paid the money but all the stuffs are by my wish..Mera baby usko god de diya..(no money with me to afford such a beaut)


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2012)

EPIC EPIC EPIC 
Congrats 

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## sabya (Mar 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> EPIC EPIC EPIC
> Congrats
> 
> Hope you enjoy it



Thanks a lot friend...


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 7, 2012)

Epic rig man. I like your accent


----------



## Tenida (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats Man


----------



## sabya (Mar 8, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Congrats Man



Ami "TOTAL BANGALI (BHATE MAACHE)"
ThANKS A LOT FOR APPRECIATING MY BUILD
But without help from you guys I could not have done it
BTW can you help me with uploading photos to my new thread in show-off..I am giving the recomended settings and even less still i cant upload them..
Thanks in advance


----------



## Tenida (Mar 8, 2012)

Type >*imgur: the simple image sharer*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ownr0.jpg



Browse your uploading file by clicking *computer* and after selecting the file> *Start Uploading*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/wpYwa.jpg



And paste the *BBCode (message boards & forums)* link here


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/GIuTK.jpg



Just like this 
*i.imgur.com/2Ng1k.jpg


----------



## sabya (Mar 9, 2012)

Feast on the photographs..Waiting for my cabinet lightnings to arrive
Will post more pics and vids along with benchmarks

1. i7 2600K
*i.imgur.com/ixM55.jpg

2. Asus P8z68 v-pro Gen3
*i.imgur.com/xzzvG.jpg

3. Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600CL9 (4 nos)
*i.imgur.com/yKXMx.jpg

4. Corsair Force 3 120 GB SSD Sata 3 and WD Green 2TB Sata 3
*i.imgur.com/r1qxE.jpg

5. MSI Radeon 7970 (2 nos in Crossfire)
*i.imgur.com/UaUPq.jpg

6. Asus VK278Q 27 inch Full HD
*i.imgur.com/sG8sr.jpg

7. Razer Blackwidow Ultimate (Battlefield 3 ed) -
*i.imgur.com/cANgO.jpg

8. Logitech G500 - 
*i.imgur.com/w78Sz.jpg

9. CM Storm SIRUS true 5.1 headphone -
*i.imgur.com/5x4sb.jpg

10. Creative X-Fi Titanium 5.1 soundcard - 
*i.imgur.com/ECxop.jpg

11. Corsair AX1200 SMPS - 
*i.imgur.com/cUcV7.jpg

12. Thermaltake LEVEL 10 GT Full Tower cabinet -
*i.imgur.com/Im3WN.jpg

13. Razer Vespula Mouse Pad - 
*i.imgur.com/2KLkO.jpg

14. Corsair H100 CPU cooler - 
*i.imgur.com/VnbGD.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 9, 2012)

*@sabya* Did you consider getting Steelseries Siberia V2 instead of CM Storm Sirius? The latter is not very good for music but is awesome for gaming, while the former is more balanced.

Also, after you upload the pics on imgur, resize them to atleast 1600X1200 or even less, say, 1280X800, before linking them here. That will allow for mid to low-bandwidth users to view them easily. Just a thought. Saves time and space.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2012)

OP please resize your pics preferably to 1000*800 (or similar)


----------



## sabya (Mar 9, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *@sabya* Did you consider getting Steelseries Siberia V2 instead of CM Storm Sirius? The latter is not very good for music but is awesome for gaming, while the former is more balanced.
> 
> Also, after you upload the pics on imgur, resize them to atleast 1600X1200 or even less, say, 1280X800, before linking them here. That will allow for mid to low-bandwidth users to view them easily. Just a thought. Saves time and space.



Well my primary concern was gaming and the true 5.1 sold me out and somehow Siberia just vanished from my mind. The purchase day was so hiatus I could not think second time so pulled off the Sirus which was on the shelf. will consider siberia some times soon though

(@dashing.sujay also)Regarding the photographs..its my bad..will resize them and upload them again with other pictures


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2012)

Really coool rig,One of the Best rigs out in TDF


----------



## sabya (Mar 12, 2012)

Got the pc up and running...
here is the video just giving a overview of the build once again...
next i will upload in running condition

[YOUTUBE]foVrie0XgCg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh this rigs for your friend?


----------



## sabya (Mar 12, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Oh this rigs for your friend?



yes..but is my brainchild..components are of my choice..my personal one will be hopefully coming around end of this year

This is the video of the rig up and running

[YOUTUBE]MBOkOMnnz4w[/YOUTUBE]

Pics coming next

DO comment to help me improve by technical skills of assembly and presentation

Thanks a lot everybody again

I am uploading the pictures..I have resized it as asked by the members

Pictures and video after assembly taken with Panasonic Lumix TZ-20
Picture and video before assembly taken with Galaxy S2/Note

Machine Up and Running
*i.imgur.com/Aw46r.jpg
Machine runs quietly (even at high fan speeds) and the monitor has good viewing angles. All the roar can be heard after opening the door

Mouse and Pad
*i.imgur.com/nghqn.jpg
The weight control along with dual surface of the vespula is very satisfying

Keyboard
*i.imgur.com/zxlhj.jpg
Feels quite good but will require time to get used to it

Intake Fan
*i.imgur.com/p5UCf.jpg
Custom fitted a 120mm green LED fan (90CFM) as an intake behind the empty drive bays

Side Intake with direction controller
*i.imgur.com/8zUdM.jpg
200 mm side intake..can direct the airflow as per wish..also has fancy LED

Bottom Intake
*i.imgur.com/mWST3.jpg
120 mm red led (90CFM) as another intake from the bottom beside the SMPS

Another front intake
*i.imgur.com/0OQdY.jpg
This 140 mm fan came as a exhaust. I have put this at the end of the drive bays at the backside of the green led fan to intake air

Exhaust
*i.imgur.com/oaPQu.jpg
Swapped the 140 mm with a 120 mm red led (90CFM) as exhaust

Radiator
*i.imgur.com/kLR8U.jpg
H100 radiator and exhaust fans 

Pump assembly
*i.imgur.com/W0pEy.jpg
H100 inbuilt pump and controller on top pf the CPU

RAM
*i.imgur.com/mg7Ui.jpg
Cant get ot run them at 1600mhz (ticked the XMP though)..any suggestion

Needs No introduction (Radeon 7970)
*i.imgur.com/cdqM3.jpg
Running at 1125 mzh (OC'd with After burner)..BUT A LOT OF GAME HAS STARTED TO CRASH..removal of OC is of no effect and neither is driver update..Suggestions Please

Asus Monitor
*i.imgur.com/bs2p0.jpg
Looks pretty vibrant to me..HD movies looks very nice..inbuilt speakers are ok

*Little bit of Designing*

LED Strip
*i.imgur.com/vnxle.jpg

CCFL tubes
*i.imgur.com/iUVSB.jpg

LED up top
*i.imgur.com/dZOsd.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qMziI.jpg

JUST POSING

*i.imgur.com/A0Gn1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SIeYu.jpg
*i.imgur.com/1B5B1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9vALI.jpg


Please give feedback for improvement

Will upload benchmark scores after sometimes


----------



## sabya (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok..the rig has been setup in its destined position..

Bought a Logitech Z906 5.1 Speakers for some surround sound.Plugged it into the creative soundcard


1. The Front speakers are on the sides and have put the center speaker on the top of the monitor
*i.imgur.com/f7rLL.jpg

2. The Speaker Console and the wireless remote
*i.imgur.com/oDPDv.jpg

3. The rear speaker on the walls on the back wall (check out the reflection in the mirror)
*i.imgur.com/epIYF.jpg

4. Overview of the room
*i.imgur.com/rR4h0.jpg

Just in case if anybody is wondering where did the "woofer" vanish ?? -
Its actually present "incognito"..can anyone point out???


----------



## ArjunKiller (Apr 2, 2012)

Let me guess, the woofer is under that cloth below the A/C


----------



## sabya (Apr 3, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> Let me guess, the woofer is under that cloth below the A/C



Bang on target Bro

Another set of pictures (BF3 themed)

*i.imgur.com/tIRqf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nJu8g.jpg

*i.imgur.com/EN7l5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4aruy.jpg


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 7, 2012)

@sabya

Awesome rig man..
Your friend will be so damn pleased to have it..
And good work with the photographs and youtube videos.

Cheers and e-peace,
sid_gamer


----------



## sabya (Apr 8, 2012)

Sid_gamer said:


> @sabya
> 
> Awesome rig man..
> Your friend will be so damn pleased to have it..
> ...



Thanks a million.. Highly appreciate it. 
But my friend is back in kolkata and having some problems probably with the ram. The ram I bought seemed to be a very good bargain though for the price... His memtest run is giving errors which we can't decipher..


----------



## sabya (Apr 17, 2012)

Never knew a driver update can drastically improve synthetic benchmark results. On catalyst 12.2 3D Mark 11 "X" score was 5200 (@925Mhz stock speed) and 5670 (@1125Mhz using msi afterburner). Recently on updating to catalyst version 12.3 the benchmark score got a big boost.see to believe that. The first run is at stock speed and the next run is after overclocking both the cards to 1125mhz using afterburner. 

At stock
 *i.imgur.com/jg9Xd.png 

After overclocking 
*i.imgur.com/kTJIM.png

This time around the increase is quite handsome but the  graphics test 4 is still chocking this cards with ease.. What do you all recommend. Is a little voltage tuning is required or its not worth the headaches. 
Probably then it can give some competition to gtx680 on games like bf3 and cod.


----------



## samiryadav (Apr 17, 2012)

awesome...congrats ...


----------



## sabya (Apr 17, 2012)

N





samiryadav said:


> awesome...congrats ...



Thanks a lot..


----------



## tusharrastogi (Sep 4, 2012)

awesome rig mind blowing


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

Faqin Kick @ss rig I've ever seen....
Donno forget to get spectacles ....U will end up screwing your eyes..


----------



## sabya (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot Tushar..hope your rig building process is running in full speed bro



pratyush997 said:


> Faqin Kick @ss rig I've ever seen....
> Donno forget to get spectacles ....U will end up screwing your eyes..


Thanks a lot.


----------

